# Chicago based screen printer



## scrn prnt (May 19, 2008)

I am getting out of silk screening and looking for a Chicago based printer to print for me. I will supply garments so just looking for printing. 

Cost per initial 1 color 1 location print?

Additional cost per color or location?

What is the minimum you will print?

Set up fees if any?

Do you do discharge and water based printing?

Turn around time? 

I assume cost will vary depending on quantities so if you could send price breaks? 

Thank you and looking forward to working with someone.


----------



## Fuzzyfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

Why Chicago and why get out of the business and did you sell equipment too?


----------



## replicantgraphic (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm about 2 hours away from Chicago. Located in South Bend,IN 
I do contract work hit me up and I'll send you pricing. [email protected]


----------



## scrn prnt (May 19, 2008)

I am located in Chicago so would like to work with someone local I have a sold off some of the equipment and am keeping some other stuff but do have some items for sale if interested

1 station 4 color press
conveyor dryer 
wash out booth (but rather old)
power washer
about 400 wood screens
glass display cases and tshirt racks


----------



## Fuzzyfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

See why you are getting out of it, best you stay the "artist", let someone else deal with the printing and distribution of it all. I'm in Portland, Oregon area and have a 6x4 press shop and am getting ready to gear up to something bigger. Printing since 1979 and am still going.Just got back from a trip to Indonesia and Pakistan looking at clothing manufacturers. I run 4 presses in the shop, but that is the most versital press to run and add highlight s to any design.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Fuzzyfreak said:


> See why you are getting out of it, best you stay the "artist", let someone else deal with the printing and distribution of it all. I'm in Portland, Oregon area and have a 6x4 press shop and am getting ready to gear up to something bigger. Printing since 1979 and am still going.Just got back from a trip to Indonesia and Pakistan looking at clothing manufacturers. I run 4 presses in the shop, but that is the most versital press to run and add highlight s to any design.


We are in Chicago and we offer local artists the option to print their own jobs at a discount, co-op style.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## Fuzzyfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

Keep it going man and the neighbor hood kids around you will get a great start at a graphic artist future. The greatest form of printing is ageless. Printing has been the best way to do so many things in the world of advertising and commerce through the textile industry. design is key, ability to print that design is ruling the world of advertising! I totally work that way in my shop!


----------



## scrn prnt (May 19, 2008)

Treefox what type of pricing do you offer


----------

